# New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank and a beautiful idle! Long...



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

I decided that Unitronics caters to individuals like myself, so I went with their 830cc tune to allow room for growth







... 
Most of you know that I dumped my GIAC / TorqueFactory tune a while ago because I wasn't going to buy four more Injectors that are very loud and have a pencil spray pattern, the new 830s are so quiet it's so nice. My wife came out and said "Your car is quieter, it doesn't sound like the head is about to break"
Saga:
I elected to get rid of all items that have caused me trouble in the past and keep it very simple: No MAF, No Evap, No SAI, No N112, No ESP, No N79(I went with a Greddy ProFecBSpecII). Saved 25.5Lbs, and there are still a few items in the fender that I haven't gotten to yet.
I had issues with the powersteering line so I added a power steering cooler and rerouted the lines. 
I also didn't like the box that holds the J299 and J271, so I relo'd them while I was at it. 
All the "deleted" items left me with a lot of wiring harness that I didn't need I unwrapped and rewrapped pulling about six foot of harness up into the space under the windshield keeping the engine bay clean. 
I had a donor harness for the passenger side of the ecu as I needed a factory wideband connection. If I had it to do over I would not have bought this harness (could have saved $100). Instead I would have added the pin to the ecu and changed the connector for the O2). I was pretty familiar with adding pins, since I had to add a pin to the drivers side to support my 15Ohm 25watt resistor to make up for lack of VVT(VCT) 
Final Note the "donor" ecu was from a VW, I belive that was sporting 4motion, I noticed on the ecu label is said Motronic 7.5, I thought we ran 7.0, anyway my haldex doesn't work now. No biggie, we'll get a different donor ecu and get it all worked out. The only code I have is "18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 35-00 - - "
Injector comparison, so much quieter and the car idles so smooth now!
















25.5Lbs DeadWeight








SAI / MAF Connector / 25watt 15Ohm Resistor Housing








































The Bay! (VacLines:brake booster,DV,Greddy,FPR)








Hard lines and power steering line aren't in the way anymore!








I'll do away with the MAF Holder in the future, the catch can is under the MAF. The Greddy Soloenid is behind the wire race way. 
























I'll be switching to a BOV in the future and do away with the lines you see supporting the DV: More Room


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

First off, thanks for pioneering the trial of a VW ecu. 7.5 is for the wideband ECUs, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

How close are you to doing your conversion?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Battling it out with the person for my ECU right now LOL. After purchasing the twin disk, I'm being a real tight wad LOL


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

Good read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote »_I also didn't like the box that holds the J299 and J271, so I relo'd them while I was at it. 

What were these again? The names sound so familiar but I can't remember what they do.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

One is the sai relay, the other is the ecu relay, its not in the pics but I relocated the ecu relay into the white access box that enters the cabin.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_Battling it out with the person for my ECU right now LOL. After purchasing the twin disk, I'm being a real tight wad LOL

Save your money get the VW ECU. It works great!
My AWD problem was due to me being a moron...
Anyway I found the problem, my rear wing of the lift was up against the tire. Lowered the car readjusted the wing and AWD works fine both ESP on or Off.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_
Save your money get the VW ECU. It works great!
My AWD problem was due to me being a moron...
Anyway I found the problem, my rear wing of the lift was up against the tire. Lowered the car readjusted the wing and AWD works fine both ESP on or Off.


This is a sick awesome discovery!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank and a beautiful idle! Long... (2001TTransport)*

David, I'm late to the party. lol Yes, Haldex isn't affected by the ECU. I sent you an email with some notes on what to look for during initial testing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see this thing on the dyno at 32 psi.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*

Dyno can you say sick! Just think I put down 407 WHP last time, now the car feels sooo good, can't wait to get a comfort factor, ensure it's dialed in close, then off to the DYNO!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (2001TTransport)*

I'm down with the sickness!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_Dyno can you say sick! Just think I put down 407 WHP last time, now the car feels sooo good, can't wait to get a comfort factor, ensure it's dialed in close, then off to the DYNO!!!

I'm pretty sure you'll put down close to 500whp on the good stuff. Can't wait to see the results! I kept telling you to go Uni and dump that GIAC "tune." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Can't wait to see the results! I kept telling you to go Uni and dump that GIAC "tune." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He's on the right track now.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
He's on the right track now.









GIAC does alot of things well - but BT programming - unless it's for a specific customer such as EVO, AWE, STASIS etc. just doesn't get the attention it deserves. IIRC David was running a file developed for a 2871 equipped 1.8T on his 2.2.............
I've been impressed with the consistency of the UNI tunes for BT's on this board. If only I could justify getting Clay's kit and a Uni tune right now. Damn Economy!


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*

"Damn Economy!"
dude, don't blame the economy if you can't afford crap. blame yourself for not being able to use your brain to make money.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_"Damn Economy!"
dude, don't blame the economy if you can't afford crap. blame yourself for not being able to use your brain to make money.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_"Damn Economy!"
dude, don't blame the economy if you can't afford crap. blame yourself for not being able to use your brain to make money.


Bye


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*

stjacket, if it were a joke and u know Joe well...........i guess 

but if it wasn't, i'd kick u in the nuts myself


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

edited....in case children wander in here...


_Modified by sims159915 at 6:36 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_I 99.9% of the time refrain from eThuging....but stjacket, if I ever met you...well,I'm sure I would just laugh and wonder why your mother didn't swallow.

He's gone - so let's drop it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Like, totally gone (aka banned)?
Also, you're making me jealous TTransport, can I haz no more k04?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Bye 

YAY!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (MCPaudiTT)*

Bye http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so I'm listening to the radio this am and they are talking about how great all this rain is and I just want to yell. Two days of solid rain and I can't do any WOT runs Crap! Hard to dial in my EBC in the rain, and it's supposed to keep raining all the way through Saturday.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
He's gone - so let's drop it.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Joe you made my day,,,,,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (2001TTransport)*

Patience David. And Eric, I haz no more K04. Oh wait, I haz nothing, I pulled engine/trans from the TT yesterday.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*

Got to do a couple more runs this afternoon, still wet out but gradually up'd the boost to 25lbs, NICE and sweet, can't wait for some dry weather.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*

I'm jealous...I had to go tear out my SAI hoses tonight just to make myself feel better


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (l88m22vette)*

Wou
Only one question..what front camber plate have on on TT?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_Wou
Only one question..what front camber plate have on on TT?

Ground Control Camber plates - hit up Reflexgti on Vortex. I've got a set waiting to go in.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... ([email protected])*

I love my suspension: GC Camber Plates, KWV3s with uprated springs, DEFCON1s and rear sperhical bearings, My alignment:
Front: -2.5 from camber, 7.2 Caster, 0 toe: Rear: -1.2 camber, 0.05 Toe
GC is the way to go.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (2001TTransport)*

I have taken a ride in David's car when it was making 407 and with the new tune and the car is wayyy more right on now than it ever was before.You can tell it is running better just bY the way it even sounds now.He has made me really want to start doing a bt on mY TT.Maybe after I get my VRT back on the road I will have to start aquiring parts.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i hope i can see similar effects on my car when i get the VGT in.. im aiming to run the 1200cc MAFless file.. on 42r.. comparable turbo on the TT 225..with the tdi goodies down below..


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (cant get a password)*

Yep, it was a fun little spin. For those that aren't aware, this spin was before I started dialing in the EBC and my Meth.
My work so sucks, now no rain but working 12 plus hours a day is not letting me pull my logs/tune in my ebc, meth, etc.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (2001TTransport)*

So I finally have some time today to tweak in my EBC.
Wish me luck!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (2001TTransport)*

Call me when you're done! i want to hear. Got the o2 sensor in. surprisingly the cold start is smoother. guess it's been dieing or dead for awhile. guess that makes sense when the fueling is not better metered. should get the new exhaust soon and i'll let you know!!!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: New Mafless Uni 830 Tune It's Alive!!! 1st crank a ... (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Call me when you're done! i want to hear. Got the o2 sensor in. surprisingly the cold start is smoother. guess it's been dieing or dead for awhile. guess that makes sense when the fueling is not better metered. should get the new exhaust soon and i'll let you know!!!
 
Can't call now, my phone died give me an hour, and I'll call you
So the H-Pipe: I have driven about 3 hours on it and done a ton of 3rd gear redline runs and highway etc. The car still has a very deep tone to it and a great idle, but the long ride splitting headaches are a thing of the past. My wife actually rode with me today for my logs and we could carry on a conversation, etc. Very happy with this lightweight $100.00 solution. Long term test over the next couple months will follow; however, I would say I am now quiet enough to run on the track here in Austin which they wouldn't let me run on before due to my db noise levels. Originally it was just going to be a pipe, but they had a spare resonator laying there so we added it to the mix.








Anyway I got the car tuned in for a very safe third gear pull. I didn't get time to see how this tune worked for fourth or other gears as I blew a hose off







and I didn't have a screwdriver.







funny me on the side of the road with a penny reattaching a hose!








Anyway here's where I ended up for today. I'll do more and some fourth gear stuff etc another day. All I can say is it pulls like no ones buisness.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

you need to do what i did.. go buy some bolts and nuts and then buy some roofing hanger peaces and epoxy 2 nuts on each side 180 degrees from each other and 2 more on the connecting pipe.. and then with the roofing hanger attach a peace across the 2 nuts and thread the bolts in the epoxy'd nuts with thread locker green.. this will keep them from popping off.. you be amazed how nice it works for how ghetto it is.. i got tired of the same section popping off so i seen this at the track but they welded it on... i just went and bout some jbweld and epoxy'd them on and the little bit from that keeps them from sliding off..


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*

Nice idea, 
Hopefully I don't have to use it. The hose that came off is due to a lack of Bead on the end of the pipe, I had to cut it off due to my non standard config. I'm going to get that fixed up in the next few days. If it were to happen on a pipe with a bead I'd def take your idea.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

mine have beed roll to.. but when it spikes 25psi.. it pops every so often cause the angle... but then again its your call.. i like not having to worry about it anymore.. it took like 2 hours to do the entire system.. an hour of that taking off and putting back on the bumper...


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*

FYI, in case you go this route make sure not only do you leave your N79 electrically connected, but the solenoid for the evap needs to be left connected.
neither are actuall connected to anything, but you need them hooked up to avoid an issue like LTF not adapting (Block 32)


----------

